# How to make signatures?



## Aurora (Jul 18, 2013)

I've seen SO many cute signatures with little pixel versions of the villagers, I'm wondering if anyone can show me how to make something like that or a website I can use?


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just used Photoshop for mine 
For the little villager sprites go here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/

Once you have finished your image, save it on an image hosting site and add the image URL to your signature ^^


----------



## Aurora (Jul 18, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> I just used Photoshop for mine
> For the little villager sprites go here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/
> 
> Once you have finished your image, save it on an image hosting site and add the image URL to your signature ^^


SO cute!!! Ahhh! Thanks!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> I just used Photoshop for mine
> For the little villager sprites go here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/
> 
> Once you have finished your image, save it on an image hosting site and add the image URL to your signature ^^



Do you mind if i try to copy how you did yours?


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Do you mind if i try to copy how you did yours?



Go for it! ^^


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> Go for it! ^^



I also love the way you did yours! Mind if I try!? How did you get those awesome borders BTW??


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> I also love the way you did yours! Mind if I try!? How did you get those awesome borders BTW??



Hee hee thanks! 

And yeah sure! ^^

And I just used rounded rectangles and added a stroke outline to each, nothing fancy


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2013)

What do you guys think??? Thanks so much Shonnie!!


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lovely ^^


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2013)

So Cute! I might try this myself :0


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

Ahh i still dont get how to make the rectangles help


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

You can use either paint or Photoshop :3
Just try not to stretch out the pixels, and align them next to each other. Some of the pixels might come out with different color backgrounds (I have no idea why that happens to me) but you can easily just use the magic wand or white painbucket to clear that out.

If anybody still doesn't know how to make them I'd be happy to make one for you..


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

Isabella said:


> You can use either paint or Photoshop :3
> Just try not to stretch out the pixels, and align them next to each other. Some of the pixels might come out with different color backgrounds (I have no idea why that happens to me) but you can easily just use the magic wand or white painbucket to clear that out.
> 
> If anybody still doesn't know how to make them I'd be happy to make one for you..



Aw id love you to make me one xD
Because then afterwards i can just edit it myself as villagers move out, by pasting them on top and changing the text


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 18, 2013)

Time to make me a sig! Thanks for the link to the animal sprites!


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2013)

If anyone else is having trouble I'd be happy to help as well. Just tell me what the color of the border you want is, and your current and dream villagers and other specifications! Just PM me!


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> I just used Photoshop for mine
> For the little villager sprites go here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/
> 
> Once you have finished your image, save it on an image hosting site and add the image URL to your signature ^^



Cheers for this! I'd been wondering where people got their sprites from.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 18, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> If anyone else is having trouble I'd be happy to help as well. Just tell me what the color of the border you want is, and your current and dream villagers and other specifications! Just PM me!



Going to pm you in a bit.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 18, 2013)

For the curved Rectangles in Photoshop just click and hold on the rectangle/circle etc tool (under the Text and Path selection tool)
It will come up a list at the side, click on curved rectangle tool, pick your colour and draw your rectangle  To add the stroke click on 'Layer' then 'Layer style' and click on 'stroke' from there you can change the colour and width of the stroke, easy! 

Also the little villager sprites look nicer if you leave them at their current size, to use the sprites open them up in Photoshop and click on 'Image' then 'Mode' and change it to 'RGB'. This will then allow you to drag and drop the sprite onto your other image using the 'move tool'

Hope this helps everyone to make their own custom designs ^^

If anyone needs any more assistance with creating signatures on Photoshop pop me a message and I should be able to help 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also be sure to save your image as 'PNG' if you want it to be transparent ^^
(Save a copy of the PSD file for easy editing when you need to add/remove villagers etc  )


----------



## Solar (Jul 18, 2013)

Mario. said:


> Going to pm you in a bit.



Got your PM! Sent you a response


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks so much to Benmjy as i now have one of my own


----------



## Mary (Jul 18, 2013)

Yay, I'm gonna go do mine now!!! Thanksies for the link.


----------



## unravel (Jul 19, 2013)

I use Adobe Photoshop


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2013)

idk since the first link where everyone got them was broken, everyone used google translate. so you can't really credit them
i found their new site though if it makes it easier for people to download?? if they need it??
its here!!


----------



## babykitten (Feb 16, 2014)

How do you make signatures?


----------



## dolover (Feb 16, 2014)

If you don't want to make signatures or unable to make one for yourself, you can go request for one at the museum. http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?24-The-Museum
I've seen a lot of talented people making spectacular signatures!


----------



## pastelflowercrossing (Mar 10, 2014)

i dont have photoshop...do you think you could make me a signature???


----------



## ReversalImpact (Apr 14, 2014)

Someone suggested that you could use GIMP and I find it very useful but when I try to upload it, nothing happens. It only says invalid file.... Can someone help..?


----------



## Nightclaw13 (May 17, 2014)

But the url that you put just takes you to google translate!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 29, 2014)

How do you make the characters move and how do you download the little sprites to the photoshop


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2014)

Hehe.. You guys are all talking about photoshop and gimp, while Im here making my siggies on pages (word)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2015)

*Evee said:


> How do you make the characters move and how do you download the little sprites to the photoshop



I dunno..


----------



## Royce (Jan 1, 2015)

I made this but i had to lessen the quality for the file to fit, any Tips on that?


----------



## makii-crossing (Jun 17, 2017)

Didn't work. I got taken to a webhosting  page in Japanese that I have no idea what to do with.


----------



## Laura~ (Jun 17, 2017)

Can I get help with uploading a gif as a signature? It's not working for me...


----------



## makii-crossing (Jun 18, 2017)

It didn't work. I'll never have a sig, but that's okay I guess. :c


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

A r i a n e (wearthesun) has a great signature shop you should visit!


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jun 18, 2017)

I made mine yesterday with gimp


----------



## tifachu (Jun 18, 2017)

Photoshop is the best program to use. You can easily find a torrent of it (i used frostwire, use a VPN and anti-virus whenever you torrent though), along with how-tos on cracking it, it's as simple as replacing one file in the Adobe program files after installation. 

GIMP is also a good free program if you're scared to torrent, tho i can't remember if you can animate in it like in photoshop.. o vo 

some resources i like to use for cute pixels/graphics are engrampixel.co.vu and pixel-soup.tumblr.com
and for tons of fonts, dafont.com!


----------

